# former police seeks to become fulltime police again



## haro5.0 (Dec 23, 2018)

as former police officer In Illinois at age 51 if you have a valid Illinois police certification and you secure a part time police job with a department what are the chances/procedures to becoming fulltime at that department a another department been out of the profession for 18yrs


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Are you referring to getting on with an Illinois PD? Or Massachusetts? Or...... "anywhere"?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Man, I couldn’t even understand the post...
I hope his report writing skills are better.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Have heard some towns in Mass almost exclusively hire off their reserved intermittent roster. However there is the age limit and to be honest have never seen an older reservist go full-time.

Usually guys retire and come back part-time to earn a little extra detail money


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

There is no equivalency for part
Time academy so your certification will not work. You could try to get a full time certification exemption but you’d have to be hired by a department and they would have to apply for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

How is the Certification still good after 18 years?


----------

